# Restoring an old lathe



## robert1352 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone here has ever tried to restore an old logan lathe? Is it it worth the effort? Is it a cost effective way for a newbie to get started in metal working? The reason why I ask is because I saw on listed on craigslist near me and i'm thinking about getting it. So I guess i'm asking if this is a good choice or go for something new.Thanks everyone,Robert.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi
Superb lathe and well worth the effort. I had one wehn i lived in Boston and wish I still had it.
The only slight problem was the belt drive but got over that with a new belt and a good polish on the sheaves. Had the belt cut by a saddler for $10.oo.

Id go for it as long as the price was good and not too much was missing. Logan still do parts for the lathes. If memory serves its teh Logan actuator company.

Cheers kevin


----------



## cfellows (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Logan 11.5" swing that I picked up for $100 about 12 years ago. I completely stripped it down and had the ways reground by a precision grinding company. Yes, they can do that, it cost me $300 and I did not have to do any scraping to refit the headstock, tailstock or the carriage. I replaced the headstock bearings and some of the bushings in the gearbox and carriage. Altogether, I probably have about $600 invested in the lathe, including the original $100. 

I replaced the flat belt cone pulley with a 3/8" pitch timing belt pulley (homemade) and fitted a 130 volt, 1 HP DC electric motor that's powered by a Variac autotransformer so I have completely variable speed from 0 to about 1800 RPM. The back gear is inoperable, which I could really use sometimes, but have had to do without. It's a great lathe, and I expect it will be the last lathe I ever have to buy.

Chuck


----------



## shred (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like the old iron, but they do entail more work to run and are harder to get parts for-- it's about a 5 minute procedure oiling up my 1938 Sheldon before turning anything, versus flipping the switch on a modern unit. 'restoring' can get expensive if not everything is there and relatively unworn.

Once you get one running and in good shape, they're unbeatable.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 11, 2008)

Robert I love the old Logan lathes.

The process of restoring one teaches you all the machines capabilities,
hazards and weaknesses before you ever turn it on for the first time.

No matter what the swing is, you would never find a _NEW_ lathe of that 
same size that is built as rigid and heavy as the old ones were.

Rick


----------



## robert1352 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to all those who replied. But i'm just wondering if it's in the realm of possibility for a complete newbie like myself. I saw on the net somewhere a guy had fully restored a South Bend to near mint condition,but i'm not sure if my skills are anywhere near that good. Thanks Robert. :-X


----------



## J. Tranter (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Logan 820 that had been sitting for 20 years. When I got it I knew nothing about machining. I took it all apart and cleaned everything and repainted it. The guy who had it before me took good care of it. If you take it apart and put it back together you will know what that lathe can do. I love mine. I replaced my flat belt with a neoprene type flat belt I found on eBay. It works alot better that the leather belts.
John


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2008)

Robert,

You can still get Loagan parts from Logan Actuator Company. Scott Logan is an active member on Russ Keplers engineering list.

I also have a Logan. Nice little lathe. I would get a Logan over a new import if I had to make that choice. Scott Logan can get parts for you and with the help of this memebership I'm sure we can help you rebuild the lathe or solve any of it's problems. Go for it.

Bernd


----------

